# Happy New Year!



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanted to wish everyone a safe and happy NEW YEAR!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to you, too NSaW!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy new Year to all


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy New Year to all my friends here.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone. Be safe.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Happy happy everyone! People in Times Square are going to freeze tonight...yikes!*


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindling's so fine in 2009......... and wasn't it great in 2008??    Happy New Year All !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year! Here in Miami we drop a big orange (bet you saw that one coming) at midnight and have fireworks.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Happy New Year! Here in Miami we drop a big orange (bet you saw that one coming) at midnight and have fireworks.


*LMAO, never knew that but it's fitting ;-p*


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Happy New Year! Here in Miami we drop a big orange (bet you saw that one coming) at midnight and have fireworks.


In my tiny little town in southern PA, we drop a giant shoe. This town used to be known for producing shoes and cigars. I guess they figured dropping a shoe is less suggestive than dropping a cigar . It's a family event, they wanted to keep it clean .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy New Year to all my new Kindle friends in Kindle land.  
Be safe.
debbie


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> In my tiny little town in southern PA, we drop a giant shoe. This town used to be known for producing shoes and cigars. I guess they figured dropping a shoe is less suggestive than dropping a cigar . It's a family event, they wanted to keep it clean .


*Ok, that has got to be the funniest thing I've heard of. Good call on not dropping the cigar ;-p*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok, that has got to be the funniest thing I've heard of. Good call on not dropping the cigar ;-p*


In Port Clinton, Ohio on Lake Erie they drop Wylie the Walleye, a giant fiberglass fish at midnight. You have to see it in person to believe it.

http://www.walleyemadness.com/


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> In Port Clinton, Ohio on Lake Erie they drop Wylie the Walleye, a giant fiberglass fish at midnight. You have to see it in person to believe it.
> 
> http://www.walleyemadness.com/


*LOL, that is one scary looking fish ;-p*


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy New Year 2009 to all of you!

May you be blessed with much happiness and good health in the coming year!

CHEERS!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy New Year, libro!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy New Year, everyone. I'm not going to stay up to midnight cuz I already know the end of the story.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaappppppyyyyyyy New Year!!!!
Time to smooch Hubby & Kids....bye....much, health, happiness and success in 2009.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watching the stunts that are going on in town!!! (on tv.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What am I doing still up?  I should have been in bed a couple of hours ago!  Oh well.

Happy New Year!

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We're still about 15 minutes away from 2009 here in Texas, and since I live out in the country, there are no laws in regards to fireworks so I guess they will continue for a while yet! No sleep here!!    Happy 2009!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Happy New Year, everyone. I'm not going to stay up to midnight cuz I already know the end of the story.


No Gertie Thank God nothing changed

Happy New Year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy New Year to the Central Time Zoners!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy New Year - Mountain Time Zone


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Some of you are old enough to remember Johnny Carson on New Year's Eve:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Happy happy everyone! People in Times Square are going to freeze tonight...yikes!*


Bet they're not feeling the cold at all; or anything else.



PraiseGod13 said:


> Kindling's so fine in 2009......... and wasn't it great in 2008?? Happy New Year All !!!!!!!!


Another t-shirt saying.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Wheee Happy New Year!

...and for those hung over...

(whispers) _happy new year_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Wheee Happy New Year!
> 
> ...and for those hung over...
> 
> (whispers) _happy new year_.


The hungover ones aren't up yet. 

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> The hungover ones aren't up yet.
> 
> Ann


If they are they are probably not logged in yet.  Watching the Rose Parade, family tradition, it's always interesting to see the floats and the innovations. Starts the New year right, flowers, music, cool floats and tech stuff.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope everyone had a safe and happy celebration!!

Eat beans today for good luck throughout 2009!  Doesn't matter what kind of beans (or black eyed peas) but you need to have at least a spoonful.  I don't know where it came from but it's a family tradition.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I hope everyone had a safe and happy celebration!!
> 
> Eat beans today for good luck throughout 2009! Doesn't matter what kind of beans (or black eyed peas) but you need to have at least a spoonful. I don't know where it came from but it's a family tradition.


My family is German so it's pork and sauerkraut on New Years.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy New Year again!  I actually limited myself to two glasses of the world's most perfect beverage....champagne.....and thus am suffering no ill effects today.  Such self-restraint


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Just watched the Rose Parade 3 times....LOL!  I woke up at 7 to watch the countdown of the parade.  So sick!  LOL!   Hope you all have a great first day of the new year.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

may you all have a good book and a good friend near by.

Happy New Years

Sylvia


----------

